# Scaled down Dutch Bikes for Children!



## Puddles (30 Jan 2014)

These are just too gorgeous!

http://www.bikebiz.com/news/read/danish-brand-to-release-dutch-bikes-for-kids/015954


----------



## Saluki (30 Jan 2014)




----------



## Dusty Bin (30 Jan 2014)

These will go down a treat in Chelsea, Fulham and Barnes...


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jan 2014)

Maybe but they look beautiful.

Wouldn't last 5 minutes around here though (I don't mean stolen, just bumps and scrapes).


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Feb 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> These will go down a treat in Chelsea, Fulham and Barnes...


You know its going to happen


----------



## Bryony (1 Feb 2014)

They are so cute!


----------



## marknotgeorge (3 Feb 2014)

It's nice to see something other than mountain bikes or cartoon character BSOs for kids.


----------



## Beebo (6 Feb 2014)

they look heavy!


----------



## Sara_H (8 Feb 2014)

Very pretty. Bet they weigh a ton though!


----------

